# Fellow member's message



## wildhorsemoon (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was asked to let everyone know that Kirsti Arnt has not been able to communicate with anyone who she was talking too, because she has lost her job and internet. She wanted me to tell Appylover and everyone, she won sixth place out of twenty two at her show, and that she hopes to talk to everyone again when this situation gets worked out. If you know how to better spread this around , please do so. She was concerned that everyone would think she didn't care to get back to you, but that is not the case.
Please keep her in your thoughts, she is having a rough time.

Thank you,
Tracey


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for passing the word. She will be in my prayers. 
I would be in the same boat. Lose the job the internet would soon follow:sad:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, that is too bad. I hope everything works out okay.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww thanks for passing on the message to us 

we hope to see her around her again soon and i wish her the best of luck with sorting all her hassles out :wink:


----------

